
Parallelizing Enjarify in Go and Rust - fulafel
https://medium.com/@robertgrosse/parallelizing-enjarify-in-go-and-rust-21055d64af7e
======
fulafel
"Enjarify is a tool for translating Dalvik bytecode to equivalent Java
bytecode. This allows Java analysis tools to analyze Android applications"
([https://github.com/google/enjarify](https://github.com/google/enjarify))

